# Sadly Joining in...



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I was supposed to be 11 weeks 6 days today. I had some light bleeding this morning which isn't normal for my body and I just had that "bad" feeling. I went to the hospital and they did an ultrasound. Baby had died at 9 weeks. The bleeding isn't picking up but I am really hoping to miscarry on my own and not have a D&C. My regular midwife was not on call so I will call her tomorrow. Does anyone know any more natural and yet safe induction methods? I'm seriously a wreck right now, this is my second miscarriage (I had one before my DS as well) so I will read through old posts and get to know you guys better when I'm up to it. Thank you for any help and support you can give.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for your pain Amy. We were both in the same DDC and it just isn't fair that you have to be here!!! We should both be enjoying our pregnancies and welcoming our babies in July.

As for miscarrying on your own, look for an old post by alegna I think it is birth professionals where there are some good suggestions. I believe Shepards Purse, blue and black cohosh and Ladys' Mantle were the suggestions but I don't remember the dosages.








s to you


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Huge, huge hugs to you. No one should ever have to go through this pain. We are here for you.









As for natural induction, acupuncture is by far the best way to go, IMO. If you do not have access to an acupuncturist, then there are several accupressure points you could use. After being induced by acupuncture (when an u/s confirmed the baby had died), I used points K1, CO4, and SP6 to help my m/c progress (http://www.childbirthsolutions.com/a...sure/index.php). You would need to do these repeatedly. In addition, strong ginger tea and parsely tea helps, as dose a massive dose of vitamin C. I used all of the above successfully when my last m/c didn't start on its own.

Best wishes to you and may you find peace and healing.


----------



## Olerica (Nov 19, 2007)

I am very sorry, Mama. I know for me, my baby had died 1.5 weeks prior to my spotting too - and the actual miscarriage happened 4 days after the spotting started - I was drinking Red Raspberry Leaf tea which I really felt helped me go through my natural mc.

Bless you


----------



## League_mama (Jul 21, 2007)

Amy:
So, so sorry. We also had a loss before DD and again this fall (DD is now 2).
Hugs to you.
L


----------



## maryjane (Jul 13, 2004)

.

I'm sorry for your loss. I was also in the same DDC. I should be 11 weeks 4 days today. I learned at my first u/s at 8 weeks that the baby had died (measuring 5 days behind at that point and no hb). I decided to wait for a natural miscarriage. Just this morning I FINALLY started spotting. I'm now bleeding like a regular period, but I expect that it will probably pick up soon.

I was going to schedule an appointment with an accupuncturist for Monday, as I am now past the 4 week point (and everything that I've read says 2-4 weeks to m/c on your own.)

I hope that the process is as easy as possible for you. I'm thinking of you and going through this at almost the exact same time as you, so if you need to talk, you can PM me.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I so appreciate the support and hope to be able to give support to all of you very soon as well, right now I'm just trying to get through each moment. It is just so hard.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I am sorry.







s to you mama.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so, so sorry for your losses.

Peace.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh Amy - I am so so sorry for your loss


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

Amy-I don't know what to say.I am so sad you are here!I was adout 12 ish weeks too when our babe left my body.I'm sure you're aware,same DDC.I truly hope you can do this naturally, it sounds like there are some great references here.I'm praying you will not need a dandc.As much healing as possible for you these comming days and weeks.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KindRedSpirit* 
Amy-I don't know what to say.I am so sad you are here!I was adout 12 ish weeks too when our babe left my body.I'm sure you're aware,same DDC.I truly hope you can do this naturally, it sounds like there are some great references here.I'm praying you will not need a dandc.As much healing as possible for you these comming days and weeks.

Thanks! The midwife wasn't able to call me back today, there was a delivery I guess. Still no bleeding, still crampy but I was always crampy. I'm just wanting this to be done. I've very sorry for your loss as well. It is such a shock, especially when I went so close to making it out of the first tri.....it just sucks.


----------



## LiamsMommy31905 (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, Amy...we were in the same DDC together.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## p.s (May 27, 2005)

hugs


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Amy.







I wish no one had to ever lose babies.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I wish no one had to go through this as well. It is the worst experience of my life. I have decided to go through with the D&C. My m/c doesn't seem to be progressing and I need closure. I need to move on and make decisions about testing, trying again, etc. So when the office opens at 9 I'm calling to get it scheduled. I'm scared of the procedure but it is quick and then I will have it over.


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I have decided to go through with the D&C. My m/c doesn't seem to be progressing and I need closure. I need to move on and make decisions about testing, trying again, etc. So when the office opens at 9 I'm calling to get it scheduled. I'm scared of the procedure but it is quick and then I will have it over.

*Amy* -







I am so very sorry. My m/c was showing no signs of progressing so I had a D&E. I too was scared but the procedure was a breeze for me. Once I came out of surgery and was back home I didn't even physically feel as though anything happened. I had to make a conscious effort to not overdo myself. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm sorry your mc was not progressing. It's the hardest thing in the world to wait. I waited for 3 weeks and then went in for a d&c. I needed closure, too. For me, the d&c was much easier than I expected--no pain, quick recovery. I hope yours is as well. Peace and strength to you in this difficult time.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Hugs momma....keeping you in my thoughts as you go through this difficult time!


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone.


----------

